# shrimp freindly fish



## WeAreAllCanucks (Apr 13, 2011)

hello, i'm wanting to have both shrimp and fish and fish in my 20gallon high community tank, and was hoping someone could provide me with a list of shrimp-freindly-fish.
thank you.


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Otto cats, pygmy cories like habrosus etc are awesome for bottom feeders. I've even had khuli loaches and they didnt eat the shrimplets. 
Beyond that endlers, badis badis, the smaller rasbora species, you might still lose the odd shrimplet or two ...but if you have alot of java moss and cover for the shrimp you're good.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you want to breed the shrimp or do you just want to "keep" them? That is the big question.
What type of shrimp do you want to keep?

Some shrimp safe fish include Otocinclus, L10a's, most microrasboras (Boraras merah, maculatus, brigittae), Pseudomugil (gertrudae and furcatus), Sundadanio axelrodi, and Galaxy rasboras (to name a few). Try to stick with fish that stay small or about 1" in length as an adult size.

I have found Otocinclus, L10a's (Red Lizard Plecos), and Boraras brigittae and merah to also be shrimplet safe (if you have a fair bit of moss or a good groundcover of foreground plants).

Hopefully this gets you going in the right direction.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't mind your baby shrimp being eaten, you can keep slightly larger fish such as some of the smaller tetras as well. For example, I have some neon tetras in my tank that eat any baby shrimp they can find, but it does not matter too much since I have a lot of plant cover and a large colony of RCS. I've also found that bottom feeders that find food by smell such as cory and kuhli loach will leave shrimp alone, as opposed to the pelagic fish that are visual hunters.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

would guppys work in a shrimp tank ?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

They would eat shrimplets, and I would venture that a full size female might have a bite of some adult shrimps as well.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I have male guppies (med size) and chili rasboras with juvenile and adult shrimp. They get along fine. The guppies are curious sometimes and will nip at the shrimp, but they are usually fast to get a away. Small babies won't stand a chance though. If you want a breeding colony I would stay away from guppies especially big females like the previous poster mentioned. 

At one point I saw a dario dario eat a small shrimplet and I even saw a celestial pearl danio take one as a snack. If it's small enough they will eat anything moving. Larger shrimp should be safe with these.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

WeAreAllCanucks said:


> hello, i'm wanting to have both shrimp and fish and fish in my 20gallon high community tank, and was hoping someone could provide me with a list of shrimp-freindly-fish.
> thank you.


 Google HETERENDRIA FORMOSA. They are easy to keep and breed, and do well with shrimp. If you like them, and can get out to Cloverdale, I can give you a female and a couple of males


----------



## me_too_lazy (May 15, 2011)

what about crayfish? I started my first tank today, looking to breed some rcs... but the tank seems kinda boring

Was wondering if ONE crayfish in a 10gal tank would be detrimental to my baby shrimp population and plant life?


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

me_too_lazy said:


> what about crayfish? I started my first tank today, looking to breed some rcs... but the tank seems kinda boring
> 
> Was wondering if ONE crayfish in a 10gal tank would be detrimental to my baby shrimp population and plant life?


NOpe. crayfish are not ANYTHING friendly.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Nanokid said:


> NOpe. crayfish are not ANYTHING friendly.


Yeah, crayfish eat just about anything.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

i have them with dwarf pencilfish.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

black phantom tetra's can take out adult cherries quite easily as well


----------



## me_too_lazy (May 15, 2011)

CRS Fan said:


> Do you want to breed the shrimp or do you just want to "keep" them? That is the big question.
> What type of shrimp do you want to keep?
> 
> Some shrimp safe fish include Otocinclus, L10a's, most microrasboras (Boraras merah, maculatus, brigittae), Pseudomugil (gertrudae and furcatus), Sundadanio axelrodi, and Galaxy rasboras (to name a few). Try to stick with fish that stay small or about 1" in length as an adult size.
> ...


hey Stuart
was wondering if you know which pet store would have Otocinclus for sale? I'm still looking for a fish or two to live in my shrimp tank...


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

King Eds, North American Petshop, Petsmart down on Marineway, and many other stores stock them. They are hard to acclimitate though.

Canadian Aquatics (a sponser) has some Big Eyed Oto,nicer and not much of a difference in price.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> Yeah, crayfish eat just about anything.


My crays are super aggressive now that they are larger...I walk near the tank, and they rush the side with claws up to attack. 

I'm considering dropping all the guppies in there with them to thin the herd a bit, but I wouldn't put in anything I really wanted to keep.


----------

